# Gav Thorpe to write HH Novella



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

> Originally posted by *Gav Thorpe*
> Also announced was _The Primarchs_, another anthology, this time of four novella-length pieces. Commissioning by the seat of his pants as ever, Christian again informed me shortly before the seminar that he would like me to contribute. I said yes. The subject is one that a lot of folks have been asking me about, and so I am happy to say that I will be writing a novella based on the Primarch of the Dark Angels, the Lion. I have no idea yet what he’ll be up to, but I will endeavour to get at least a handful of revelations in there, and perhaps even an appearance from Astelan…


See Here for the full post. 

So, there will be four novellas, hey? Well, we already know about two of them, by Nick Kyme (Salamanders) and Aaron Dembski-Bowden (Night Lords), and now we've found out the third, by Gav Thorpe (Dark Angels), and they're all part of an anthology about Primarchs. 

This I can't wait for, personally, and here's hoping that Thorpe writes the Dark Angels Novella, whatever it's about, will shed some light on the Lion's involvement in the Horus Heresy and be a lot better than _The Purging of Kadillius_.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Aaron Dembski-Bowdens novella is about Lorgar Primarch of the Word Bearers.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Slow down now... I have not yet even picked up Horus Rising... Its anniversary edition, and I will be getting into this...


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

There appears to be two different things (if I have read correctly).

There is ADB's novella (which will be the £30 hard books limited edition book) and there will be a compilation book that contains four other novellas. This will not be limited edition - in respect of the latter novellas the term 'novella' should just be read in the broad sense of the word (i.e. mini-novel) and not in the more specific BL meaning of 'one-off book'.



> Horus Heresy four novellas compilation titled "The Primarchs" featuring tales by Nick Kyme (Ferrus Manus), Rob Sanders (Alpharius/Omegon), Gav Thorpe (The Lion), Graham McNeill (Fulgrim)


http://www.thebolthole.org/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=87


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm, Alpharius and Omegon will definitely be interesting, as will Fulgrim. The Lion and Ferrus Manus I don't care as much about but still interested.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

increaso said:


> There appears to be two different things (if I have read correctly).
> 
> There is ADB's novella (which will be the £30 hard books limited edition book) and there will be a compilation book that contains four other novellas. This will not be limited edition - in respect of the latter novellas the term 'novella' should just be read in the broad sense of the word (i.e. mini-novel) and not in the more specific BL meaning of 'one-off book'.
> 
> ...


Yeth. This is so.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Will Nick Kyme's novella about pre-Heresy Vulkan (also starring Ferrus Manus and Mortarion) be limited edition or will us mere mortals who don't like paying £30 for a mini-novel be able to get it?


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Will Nick Kyme's novella about pre-Heresy Vulkan (also starring Ferrus Manus and Mortarion) be limited edition or will us mere mortals who don't like paying £30 for a mini-novel be able to get it?


Limited Edition Novellas: 

1. Nick's Vulkan one.
2. My Lorgar in the Eye of Terror one.

Novellas in the Primarchs Anthology:

1. Gav's Lion one. 
2. Uh, I forget the rest right now - or rather, I'm not sure which are announced publically yet.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Limited Edition Novellas:
> 
> 1. Nick's Vulkan one.
> 2. My Lorgar in the Eye of Terror one.
> ...


Dang nabbit.

Well I may just reach deep in my pockets, clear away the clouds of moths from my wallet and purchase the Vulkan book.
Sorry ADB, if i've got to choose between 2 novellas then I'm heading for the rastifarian blacksmith over the tattooed super-moses everytime.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Limited Edition Novellas:
> 2. Uh, I forget the rest right now - or rather, I'm not sure which are announced publically yet.


The link I posted and quoted from was taken from a write-up of BLL and specifically the 'New Stuff + Q&A' which clashed with your own Q&A session.

I unfortunately didn't attend either session as I had to leave early, but assuming the write-up is accurate I think it has been publicly announced.

This is not entrapment 

or is it?


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

The Alpharius/Omegon one by Rob Sanders is def announced, that got mentioned at the HH event. I imagine that write up is accurate, but I wasn't at the new stuff one, it was up against the AD-B hour of power (best event of the day btw).

Surprised to see Dan's next HH book announced, from the way that was mentioned earlier in the day I got the impression that it wasn't to be 'officially' announced, in much the same way as AD-B's was to be kept a known unknown.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Mob said:


> The Alpharius/Omegon one by Rob Sanders is def announced, that got mentioned at the HH event. I imagine that write up is accurate, but I wasn't at the new stuff one, it was up against the AD-B hour of power (best event of the day btw).
> 
> Surprised to see Dan's next HH book announced, from the way that was mentioned earlier in the day I got the impression that it wasn't to be 'officially' announced, in much the same way as AD-B's was to be kept a known unknown.


Graham did say on his blog that he wouldn't be writing a HH novel that he thought he would/wanted to, I presume he's referring to the Battle of Calth.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Mob said:


> Surprised to see Dan's next HH book announced, from the way that was mentioned earlier in the day I got the impression that it wasn't to be 'officially' announced, in much the same way as AD-B's was to be kept a known unknown.


I suspect Dan was likewise surprised. I certainly was.


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

ADB's Lorgar novella... yes, please!

Thorpe's Lionthology... see delicious sig below!


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

*Primarchs HH Novella Compilation:*
Gav Thorpe - Lion
Graham Mcneill - Fulgrim
Rob Sanders - Alpharius/Omegon
Nick Kyme - Ferrus Manus

this according to several people posting on the Bolthole who attended the HH session (I didn't so cannot verify).


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of Ferrus Manus and his legion, but I am quite interested about what was going on with his legion. Especially since the majority of it was not on Istvaan.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Graham did say on his blog that he wouldn't be writing a HH novel that he thought he would/wanted to, I presume he's referring to the Battle of Calth.


So you mean McNeill want or do not want to write the story decpiting the Battle of Calth? Since his Chapter/Legion feature in it I would assume he'd would.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> So you mean McNeill want or do not want to write the story decpiting the Battle of Calth? Since his Chapter/Legion feature in it I would assume he'd would.


He wanted to, and assumed he would be, writing a certain story in the HH series, but someone else is writing it.

With the news that Abnett is writing the Battle of Calth I'm thinking that might be the event he was talking about.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Dang nabbit.
> 
> Well I may just reach deep in my pockets, clear away the clouds of moths from my wallet and purchase the Vulkan book.
> Sorry ADB, if i've got to choose between 2 novellas then I'm heading for the rastifarian blacksmith over the tattooed super-moses everytime.


Sparks up a blunt and lights the smithy up... time for Vulkan to become better known, and you hit it on the head sir!! Rastafarian blacksmith for the win!

ADB I'm a loyal fan, and while 30 pounds is piratical in the least to the mere colonists, I will do my best, as super moses is pretty bad ass too LOL
:drinks:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Fuck me, why isnt ADB or Abnett or McNeil doing the bit on Alpharius/Omegon?

BL make it sound like they're a minor/unpopular legion or something like the Iron Hands/World Eaters, I mean I'm happy Andy Hoare isn't writing about them but FUCK ME why couldn't the legends write about them? They *deserve* to be written about in an Oscar-worthy fashion


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Fuck me, why isnt ADB or Abnett or McNeil doing the bit on Alpharius/Omegon?
> 
> BL make it sound like they're a minor/unpopular legion or something like the Iron Hands/World Eaters, I mean I'm happy Andy Hoare isn't writing about them but FUCK ME why couldn't the legends write about them? They *deserve* to be written about in an Oscar-worthy fashion


Rob Sander's style is different, yeah - as is illustrated in the short-stories and novel(s) he's penned

I thought his Iron Warrior's tale in _Age of Darkness _was pretty sweet, but I'm hoping the guy gets an Astartes Chapter to write about. Kinda like how Kyme has the Salamanders

It's no surprise Abnett is doing Calth, tbh. I mean, the battle is regarded as one of the greatest in Horus Heresy lore, up there with the Dropsite Massacre - so they're gonna have one of the big guns doing it

McNeill's last few Ultramarine books have been poor, to me - and it would be rather nice to have a different author other than AD-B to conclude what he has 'set in motion' for a delicious clash of styles


----------

